# Fall racing on Lower potomac.



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm trying to get a group of boats together to go racing on the lower Potomac. Either friday nights or saturdays round the buoys. Please let me know if anyone here would be interested in participating. 

-Trevor


PS - I've searched high and low, but nothing in the immediate area.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

How far down? I think there is a group out of Dahlgren, but that may be too far up for you.

Try calling the sailing program at St. Mary's College. I bet they have a good idea of what's going on in the area.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Too far for me (my boat is up in Mason Neck), but I might be interested in driving down to crew if anyone needs the extra hands.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

SVAuspicious said:


> How far down? I think there is a group out of Dahlgren, but that may be too far up for you.


Dahlgren is part of the MPSA (I've spoke with them) and is about 35 miles away. Solomon's island is about the same distance.



> Try calling the sailing program at St. Mary's College. I bet they have a good idea of what's going on in the area.


Already emailed them. They do Etchels I believe and some dingys but nothing more and aren't interested in expanding, according to the guy I talked to.

SVCarolena;
I'll keep ya in mind. Right now I'm just racing myself and my buddy comes out with me. I've been email marinas and yacht clubs asking them to hand out flyers with my info on them to spread the word. So far, nothing yet. There just seems to be a gap between Dahlgren and solomon's. A rather large gap of 70 miles with no racing.


----------

